

Why you should blog - pclark
http://iphone.broadersheet.com/2009/10/why-you-should-blog/

======
cmoses
I think company reps and even top management should keep blogs--but perhaps
for a different reason than talking about their personal lives. What happens
when your product starts a nose-dive in sales or customer satisfaction? Listen
to your customers! Open a line of communication with them--they're people too.
When Michael Dell started blogging about his computers, it gave unhappy
customers a chance to vent and get their problems out there. Almost nothing is
worse nowadays than an unhappy customer, who can use the internet as a tool to
destroy the PR dollars spent advertising your product. Blog to talk to your
customers and routinely check what works, what doesn't and what they want to
see.

